# Schwinn Admiral



## ratfink1962 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi all, I recently picked this up from a member over at RRB.com. My future plans for it include a new paint job since it appears to have house paint on it, hopefully some rechroming, and Im thinking of building up a 29er wheelset to replace the 26" set thats currently on there. I will also be looking for the correct Crank and Chainring.

The OG 28" wheels and tires are pretty much beyond my budget, so I think the 29ers will look much better and should be affordable.
I did see that Schwalbe makes a 29er Fat Frank, so I think Im gonna grab a set.

I think this is a early 30's bike, any way to nail down the year? It appears to have stainless fenders, and the headbadge says Chicago. Is it a B9 or a B10 model?
1933 Catalog page

I also would like to figure out what hubs came on it originally? Please excuse my Schwinn Ignorance... this is my first one!

Here's the pics...


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 4, 2011)

Anybody???

I really would love to know what year it is, Ill try and find the serial number also.
Original hubs??

Thanks!!


----------



## bud poe (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree early to mid 30's, once you find serial # I bet someone will chime in with a year...Cool bike!


----------



## OldRider (Jan 4, 2011)

If I am correct all the serial number info prior to 1948 was lost in a fire so I'm not sure if the serial number would pinpoint it exactly. Your rear rack is an aftermarket Wald product, it very likely did not come with the bike. What a beautiful bike though!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 4, 2011)

Looks alot like this 1934 B10E...http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1893_1940/1934_b10e_$2250_2004.html


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far.

I did find the serial #, it appears to be 21145 not sure if that would help?

Not jumping on anyone, but why does it make you think its a Wald rack? I could care less either way, but Im learning... from what Ive seen of the pics of these... how can you tell the difference between a Wald and the Original?


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 9, 2011)

The hub question... What was Schwinn using on these? New Departure model C? Atherton? Morrow? any ideas on what would be original equipment?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 9, 2011)

Atherton was long gone by 1933, and the ND Model D was introduced as far as I can tell in 1934.  So probably a ND Model C or a Morrow.  What hubs are on it now?  The Messinger script might pin down a spread of years.  28" motobikes were pretty much unchanged from WWI on until balloon tires took over, so the bike could be earlier.  There could be a date code cast into the crank inside the bottom bracket shell, so pop it open and see! I think a pre-33 bike would have had a dogleg crank, and the chainring looks like an aftermarket replacement.  Neat bike and I like the 29r idea- what rims are you using?


----------



## ratfink1962 (Jan 9, 2011)

The crank has been changed out for something newer for sure, same goes with the wheelset... its a newer shimano coaster. It is a hodge podge of parts, but the seller believed everything except the wheels and crank was original stuff.

Ill start researching the seat, maybe there is something out there to help pin it down.

I did see a 28" steel clad wheelset with a 32 Morrow on eBay, reasonable price... but they would need totally rebuilt and Tires for those aint cheep!

thanks for the help!


----------

